# Seeking feedback



## choralone (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some basic feedback on my most recent labs. I've been researching non-stop, and I'm pretty sure I know what I'm dealing with here, but I'm also new to this thyroid stuff, so any opinions from the experienced people here would be appreciated. It's looking like my T4 levels are not great and my T3 is awful.. just looking for verification on that sort of thing.

I'm currently not seeing a doctor because of terrible health insurance, but I'm so sick at this point I'm barely functional. These lab results are from ZRT - it's the only way I could afford to be tested.

For a bit of additional info, I am estrogen dominant and my progesterone levels are very low. (Fighting that battle as well.) I have endometriosis, IBS, and a host of other things. I have a long list of symptoms that I will post if needed. Most of my symptoms point to hypothyroidism, and it runs strongly in my family. But because I am still within normal ranges, the doctors I've seen so far have not wanted to address it and dismissed me as normal, despite being very symptomatic and miserable.

Thanks in advance.

6/27/2011

Total T4: 7.9 (Range 5-10.8) 
Free T4: 1.6 (Range 0.7-2.5) 
Free T3: 2.9 (Range 2.5-6.5) 
TSH: 1.2 (Range 0.5-3.0) 
TPO: 20 (Range 0-150) 
Thyroglobulin: 33.8 (Range 3-10)
Iodine: 79 (Range 100-1100) 
Creatinine: 1.23 (Range 0.3-3.5) 
Iodine/Creatinine: 64 (Range 100-300)


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, for a person not on replacement, your TSH is near ideal, your free T4 is at the midline. Free T3 (for those not on replacement) is a little low, but not extraordinarily so. These are normal results, and yes, most doctors are going to tell you that. You have a smattering of antibodies, but these can be found in people without thyroid problems.

Estrogen does bind thyroid hormone, so fixing your estrogen levels will help.

Have you had iron and vitamin D tested? Low levels of these mimic hypothyroidism. With your iodine low out of range, you may actually benefit from a multivitamin with iodine in it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

choralone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for some basic feedback on my most recent labs. I've been researching non-stop, and I'm pretty sure I know what I'm dealing with here, but I'm also new to this thyroid stuff, so any opinions from the experienced people here would be appreciated. It's looking like my T4 levels are not great and my T3 is awful.. just looking for verification on that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


FT4 is smack dab in the middle of the range. FT3 is way below the mid-range of 4.5. You must be very very tired and very symptomatic.

I think you are a candidate for thyroxine replacement. Estrogen dominance may or may not have a lot to do with it. I say that because the single thing that stands out to me is your Thyroglobulin result.

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Do you feel like you have a goiter or do you have any swollen lymph glands in the neck/clavicle area?


----------



## choralone (Jul 19, 2011)

lainey said:


> Actually, for a person not on replacement, your TSH is near ideal, your free T4 is at the midline. Free T3 (for those not on replacement) is a little low, but not extraordinarily so. These are normal results, and yes, most doctors are going to tell you that. You have a smattering of antibodies, but these can be found in people without thyroid problems.
> 
> Estrogen does bind thyroid hormone, so fixing your estrogen levels will help.
> 
> Have you had iron and vitamin D tested? Low levels of these mimic hypothyroidism. With your iodine low out of range, you may actually benefit from a multivitamin with iodine in it.


Yes, I'm working on my Estrogen to Progesterone ratio, which is currently pretty terrible. I had Vitamin D tested earlier this year, and I was low in D3, (17, range 32-100), so I've been supplementing since then. Have not tested for ferritin levels recently, but I do use Floradix. That will be next on the list. Also plan to work on iodine levels as suggested by the test results.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## choralone (Jul 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> FT4 is smack dab in the middle of the range. FT3 is way below the mid-range of 4.5. You must be very very tired and very symptomatic.
> 
> I think you are a candidate for thyroxine replacement. Estrogen dominance my or may not have a lot to do with it. I say that because the single thing that stands out to me is your Thyroglobulin result.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I am very symptomatic.. freezing all the time, sleeping all the time, body aches, joint pain, puffy face, droopy eyelids, edema, etc etc. When my hair started falling out recently, I said I'd just HAD it and that's when I ordered the test.

I thought I'd read somewhere that optimally FT3 should be above 50% of the reference range? Mine's at 10% if my math's correct. If I'm wrong about that let me know.. I've read so much lately that my head is spinning.

I don't feel anything suspicious in the neck area, so that's good, but I agree the elevated Thyroglobulin is a concern. The interpretation that I received with my test results suggests that in addition to cancer, this can also be due to the low iodine, or also an "inhibition of iodine uptake into the thyroid gland". I'll have to work on the iodine and retest in a couple of months to see if this level has been affected.

Thanks again, I appreciate the feedback and links.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

choralone said:


> Thanks for the response. I am very symptomatic.. freezing all the time, sleeping all the time, body aches, joint pain, puffy face, droopy eyelids, edema, etc etc. When my hair started falling out recently, I said I'd just HAD it and that's when I ordered the test.
> 
> I thought I'd read somewhere that optimally FT3 should be above 50% of the reference range? Mine's at 10% if my math's correct. If I'm wrong about that let me know.. I've read so much lately that my head is spinning.
> 
> ...


Honey bunny; do not take iodine. This is contraindicated should you indeed have autoimmune thyroid disease and I think you do. I am not a doctor so keep that in mind when considering my comments.

Yes; FT3 for most of us is best when it is actually 75% in the reference range given by your lab OR 50% above the mid-range. Most of us also feel best when our TSH is 1.0 or less.

Yep; you are symptomatic. Anyone w/FT3 that low would be. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

You need a doc who "gets it!" Can you find one do you think?

Also, your ferritin could be in the basement. Most of us w/TD have ferritin challenges.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## choralone (Jul 19, 2011)

I did read about iodine being a bad idea for people with Hashi's and such. Of course there is just so much conflicting info out there, I'm trying to sort it out. I will definitely get the iron levels checked soon though 

The doc situation, well, I can't really start that journey yet due to finances. I'm not able to work full-time because of how bad I feel, and the money just isn't there - everything would be out of pocket. I'm planning to get married early next year and will be able to hop on my husband's insurance at that time, which will open a lot of doors.

Right now I'm just educating myself and doing what I can to prepare, because docs around here have a bad rep for treating thyroid issues, and I need to go in armed with as much knowledge as I can.

I think I'm on my way to fixing this, just at the beginning. Very much appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I only suggested iodine because you actually had it tested, and you actually are deficient. Iodine is needed by the thyroid for hormone production, and your level is low out of range.

Most people are not iodine deficient, and in that case, supplementing with iodine can be dangerous. In your case, because you are deficient, it may help --iodine deficiencies can lead to a goiter and hypothyroidism.


----------



## choralone (Jul 19, 2011)

I definitely appreciate your suggestion Lainey. I am just being pulled in 2 different directions over the iodine thing. More than one person I've talked to seems to be concerned about the use of it because they suspect Hashimoto's. But obviously I don't have a diagnosis of that yet, and do have confirmed low iodine.

It's hard to know. I'll mull it over.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

choralone said:


> I did read about iodine being a bad idea for people with Hashi's and such. Of course there is just so much conflicting info out there, I'm trying to sort it out. I will definitely get the iron levels checked soon though
> 
> The doc situation, well, I can't really start that journey yet due to finances. I'm not able to work full-time because of how bad I feel, and the money just isn't there - everything would be out of pocket. I'm planning to get married early next year and will be able to hop on my husband's insurance at that time, which will open a lot of doors.
> 
> ...


I certainly can identify. Hubby and I are severely challenged to make ends meet here due to a turn in the economy. We are retired and we were counting on a "certain" income to see us through. Well, it just evaporated into thin air.

So, I hear ya' loud and clear my friend. We can only do what we can do when we can do it. That is how we have to play the game. And hope and pray that our personal spiritual beliefs carry us through these hard times.

Our friend Lavender provided this link a while back; maybe you could check it out?

find a clinic near you
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx


----------

